

Internet.org ... seems to be missing? - louyang
http://internet.org/

======
danielmagnusson
The webarchive has the answers,
[http://web.archive.org/web/*/internet.org](http://web.archive.org/web/*/internet.org)
[http://web.archive.org/web/20131101125100/http://www.interne...](http://web.archive.org/web/20131101125100/http://www.internet.org/)

------
jongibbins
Can't help but notice the favicon being a Facebook icon.

~~~
kalleboo

      11:39] ~$ host internet.org
      internet.org has address 173.252.110.27
    
      11:39] ~$ host 173.252.110.27
      27.110.252.173.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer edge-star-shv-13-frc1.facebook.com.

~~~
longwave

      $ curl -I internet.org
      HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error
      Cache-Control: private, no-cache, no-store, must-revalidate
      Expires: Sat, 01 Jan 2000 00:00:00 GMT
      Pragma: no-cache
      X-Content-Type-Options: nosniff
      X-Frame-Options: DENY
      X-XSS-Protection: 0
      Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8
      X-FB-Debug: Q53Om08biBAOirbDYg7CRjyKwOcOVNfUS84qNIvY7SU=
      Date: Wed, 06 Nov 2013 11:40:27 GMT
      Connection: keep-alive
      Content-Length: 0

------
mxuribe
In thinking about this...Am wondering if this is not an unexpected
malfunction. If this works via mobile and not, say, via desktop web browser,
doesn't that depict the whole point of the site/initiative: That not everyone
can equally experience the internet, or has equal access to the internet? If
I'm right, this is a clever albeit very, very subtle method to help folks feel
what "lack of internet" is like. Welcome to the internet of the third world?

------
r0h1n
I can't understand why we're bothered about Internet.org - a Facebook-backed
effort launched in Aug 2013 - being down?

[http://gigaom.com/2013/08/20/facebook-launches-internet-
org-...](http://gigaom.com/2013/08/20/facebook-launches-internet-org-
initiative-to-connect-the-world/)

Unless some of us are thinking it's something else? Like the Internet Archive
(that's www.archive.org)?

------
jvdh
Strange.

    
    
      $ whois internet.org
      Domain Name:INTERNET.ORG
      Created On:19-Oct-1993 04:00:00 UTC
      Last Updated On:13-Aug-2013 16:48:00 UTC
      Expiration Date:18-Oct-2022 04:00:00 UTC
    

Facebook did not exist yet in 1993 (Facebook.com itself was registered in
1997)

~~~
seiji
Initial creation date survives transfers.

~~~
jvdh
I know, but the question is then: who had it before?

------
cm-t
Not only the favicon but
[http://www.whois.net/whois/internet.org](http://www.whois.net/whois/internet.org)
says:

>Registrant Organization:Facebook, Inc.

~~~
annnnd
Does anyone know since when? Last change to whois was in August, is that it? I
wonder how much they bought it for...

EDIT: found this link:
[https://www.facebook.com/facebook/posts/10152101244851729](https://www.facebook.com/facebook/posts/10152101244851729)

~~~
talles
The world domination... it started...

------
batuhanicoz
I didn't get it when I first saw this post. Now that I'm checking it on a
computer, I'm getting a blank page. Works like a charm on my iPhone. Same Wi-
Fi, same DNS.

~~~
zapu
Same here.

------
atoponce
Uhm, who cares?

